# Oh My God-SO Sad-G.R. Senior w/failing eyesight at Athens in Chauncey OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Estelle - Pen 11 - Golden Retriever,Spaniel [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

Estelle - Pen 11
Breed: Golden Retriever, Spaniel [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Senior 
Size: Medium 
ID: Pen 11 
From: Athens County Dog Shelter 
More About Estelle - Pen 11
Calling the Nelsonville area. PLEASE if you know who's dog this is PLEASE let them know that their precious girl is waiting for rescue from the shelter. She was found near the Nelsonville Kroger store and looks to have been well taken care of. It appears that Estelle has failing eyesight and may be deaf or extremely hard of hearing. We can't let Estelle spend her final days at the shelter. She is very sweet. If she isn't claimed by her owner is there anyone out there that will open up their heart to a senior in need?

If you are interested in adopting a dog please do not wait until they are listed as URGENT. New dogs are dropped off daily causing space issues and the unfortunate need for euthanizing. Due to circumstances dogs may be euthanized without being given the chance at having URGENT listed by their name.
Estelle - Pen 11

Athens County Dog Shelter
Chauncey, OH
740-593-5415 
[email protected] 



< close window >


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. all the Golden Ret. rescues in OH*

Just emld. all the Golden Ret. rescues in OH
for this poor Senior.

Maybe we should check the Lost ads, too!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She sure looks sad. Hope someone will help her find her family or a new forever home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One listing from petfinder. The descriptions people give are too general. 


dog: jack russell and a golden retriever 
10-29-2007


Id: 1494882 

Owner: obetz, OH
[email protected]
tanya 

Name: ollie and akita 

Age: Adult 

Size: Medium 


hi we lost our dogs! we went on vacation and when we returned the person that was watching them lost them! we are heartbroken! they were in the obetz area near hamilton road.. we searched most of the night.. ollie is a male jack russell and akita is a female golden retreiver lab mix.. please help us find our babies.. thanks tanya 614-599-7619 kathy 614-599-9329 

Remove


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

I emld. these people just in case. There were two dogs at Adams County Dog Pound that "could" have been their dogs!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that these are their dogs and they get them back. That girl looks so sad and wants to go home. Her expression makes me just cry.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

She does look so sad- I hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The people I emld. about their missing G.R. and Jack Russell Terrier*

The people I emld. about their missing G.R. and Jack Russell Terrier
they never even answered. The Lady at Adams said that the dogs that were at Adams couldn't be theirs, as they were there long before when these people lost them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wish I could help just can't take in anymore right now, will ask around if some one can pull her.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We'll say some extra prayers for Estelle tonight--and hope she finds her mom and dad soon!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Party!!!!*

*Per Pollysmom on Petfinder.org:

UPDATE: Estelle has been place in rescue. This mature girl is a very sweet dog that needs a forever home to spend her golden years. If you are interested in Estelle please contact Judy at 740/590-2476. *:appl::appl::appl::appl:

*Yeh for Estelle!! I just LOVE HER FACE!!!!*


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Once again, super news:wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news, good job


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news for Estelle


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Estelle-she still Needs An Adopter or a Rescue!*

Update.. On Estelle, Senior Gold. Ret. 

Got this e-mail on Estelle from Anne Cornwell-Estelle STILL NEEDS an ADOPTER or a RESCUE-SHE is just in a TEMP HOME.

*Update on Estelle-she still Needs An Adopter or a Rescue! *

No, my friend Judy pulled her out of the shelter to save her as her day was up on Monday. A college student found her and brought her to the shelter, and that same student said to call her if she was going to be put to sleep. So, she is staying temporarily at the student's home until a real home can be found...which could be hard around here.

So, we still need help with her unless something has happened that I don't know about.

*thanks
anne
[email protected]

**PLS. contact Anne if you can give Estelle a home or a rescue!!
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can someone answer Judy about helping with transport.*

Can someone answer Judy Reed about helping with transport. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

We are still looking for a home for Estelle and thanks for inquiring about her. I had a rescue from NH call, but it will be hard to find someone to drive Estelle there. Where are you located? Please let me know asap and again thank you so much for caring.

Judy Reed

***Her e-mail is in above msg.*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Was this person asking you for help Karen?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes Judy and Anne were asking for help.*

Yes Judy and Anne were asking for help.
Estelle is in temp home of a student and they still need an adopter or rescue for Estelle!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This From Judy On Estelle*

Anne & Judy are volunteers at the shelter and they said they will contact Sanctuary for Senior Dogs if Estelle doesn't find a home this weekend.
Here is a msg. Judy sent me this afteroon:

Hi Karen,
I’m not sure why it said Estelle was adopted, she has not been at this point. I talked with the student that is taking care of her (and found her in the woods in a trap) and she is sending her home with another student for her family to meet this weekend and will know on Saturday or Sunday if they want to keep her. So, we will pray that they love her and want to take care of her. She has had a rough time, so if it doesn’t work out please stay in touch with me. 

Thank you so much for contacting me and caring and hopefully everything will work out.
Judy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This dog had a place at a Sanctuary but when they called she wasn't there. Hopefully, if the family who sees her doesn't take her, she'll still have a place to go. I'm not contacting anyone. I emailed the info to Judy I believe. She can take it from there. She also has the email address of the person who found the Sanctuary who was willing take her. 

Hopefully the family will keep her...Getting bounced around is unsettling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

*Kimm:

Thanks for everything you've done and hopefully Estelle will have a home this weekend. I have told both Judy and Anne to contact Sanctuary for Senior Dogs, thanks to you, if it doesn't work out that Estelle has a home![/B]*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Kimm:
> 
> Thanks for everything you've done and hopefully Estelle will have a home this weekend. I have told both Judy and Anne to contact Sanctuary for Senior Dogs, thanks to you, if it doesn't work out that Estelle has a home![/B]*


*

It's not thanks to me Karen. I haven't spoken with these people, someone else has. I do email people, but I turn over all the details and questions to someone else. I find when one person is in charge there is less confusion. 

I spoke with a rescue for a Cocker and when she asked me to fill her in on details I told her it was best to contact the person whose email was listed. That person had the details and if I got involved it would probably lead to confusion. She said she was in rescue for 20 years and agreed. 

I'm not the person to thank in any way, shape, or form. I just know who to send some of the posts to. This person takes it from there.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Ending for Estelle!!*

Hi,

Talked to the student again about Estelle and she said they were going to take her to a no kill shelter and a lady saw her and fell in love and kept her. So glad she is ok and will be able to have a good home.

Thanks again,
Judy

:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I think everything everyone does on here is great! This dog is beautiful!! I want to put myself out there as willing to adopt just in case anything comes up in Indiana. We were looking for a puppy, but I know they would not have any trouble finding homes. So, please, anything in Indiana or Illinois please email or post. Thanks Everyone


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I think everything everyone does on here is great! This dog is beautiful!! I want to put myself out there as willing to adopt just in case anything comes up in Indiana. We were looking for a puppy, but I know they would not have any trouble finding homes. So, please, anything in Indiana or Illinois please email or post. Thanks Everyone


If you are close to Ohio there are so many dogs in need of homes. I cannot believe how many dogs are posted here each week. Also, many are posted from Illinois. I know GRIN has stepped up to help, as well as Dirk's in MO, Assisi, and Stop the Suffering. I'm sure I left a rescue out. I'm just naming names off the top of my head. Noah's Ark might be in Ohio, too. I apologize if I've forgotten any rescue who has stepped up and saved a life...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im about 4 hours from Dayton... sooo... not too close!! But like I said... I live about 30 minutes from Paris IL...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im about 4 hours from Dayton... sooo... not too close!! But like I said... I live about 30 minutes from Paris IL...


I am geographically challenged...LOL I need a map in front of me at all times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovealways-Jim*

*Lovealways-Jim:

what a wondreful offer. are you wanting to save a Golden Retriever, does it matter if it is a mix?

Kimm is right. There are so many dogs needing to be saved in Ohio, Indiana, and Illinois.

I just did mapquest to see how fwar you are from Jefferson County Animal Control in Mt. Vernon, IL and it said 2 hrs. and 17 mins.
They are a gassing shelter and get many beautiful dogs.

Here is the link to them:

Petfinder pet list - Pets at Jefferson County Animal Control*
**Now they have a female Flat Coated Retriever Mix, named Casey, that is 7 months old and been hit by a car!
Casey is the sweetest girl you could ever find. She has been hit by a car and left on the side of the road and drug herself up to some peoples house who called us for help and she has an injured back leg. She does put some weight on it once in a while, but she really favors it. She is the sweetest and just loves people and attention. She is young probably about 7 months old and in Pen # 22. We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.

If you are wanting a WEEKEND OR EVENING responses please email: 
*[email protected] 
[email protected] *adoption Fee: $60.00 - fully refunded to you once you neuter, rabie, and microchip.
Adoption Hours: Mon-Fri 10:30A-4:45P
Phone Hours: Mon-Fri 8:30A-4:45P
(618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update on Estelle-Senior Golden Retriever*

*Another Update on Estelle-Senior Golden Retriever*

I talked with student a week before Thanksgiving and she said the people that adopted her really like
her and she is doing well. I'll contact her again next week. thanks for caring and asking.
Judy


----------

